# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Золотой ключик, или Приключения Буратино

## Lampada

*Текст книги:  *  http://bookz.ru/authors/tolstoi-alek...-buratino.html  
( http://bookz.ru/authors/tolstoi-alek.../buratino.html )     http://rutube.ru/tracks/504546.html?v=d ... 2e368bc3ce  (42 минуты) -
"Актер, режиссер и автор сценария Игорь Ларин.  
В своем моноспектакле *Игорь Ларин* рассказывает историю деревянного человечка Буратино... "

----------


## Lampada

Приключения Буратино (фрагмент фильма)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=26881

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KjnxFjsVVM8  Какое небо голубое  * Песня-танец великого кота Базилио и прекрасной лисы Алисы
    о жадинах, хвастунах и дураках.* 
Лап то бу ди дубудай...
Лай лай лай, лай лай лай, лай лай лай лалалалалала... 
Пока живут на свете хвастуны
Мы прославлять судьбу свою должны.
 Какое небо голубое, мы не сторонники разбоя:
   На хвастуна не нужен нож, ему немного подпоёшь
    И делай с ним, что хошь. 
Покуда живы жадины вокруг,
Удачи мы не выпустим из рук. 
Какое небо голубое,
Мы не сторонники разбоя:
На жадину не нужен нож, -
Ему покажешь медный грош
И делай с ним, что хошь! 
Покуда есть на свете дураки,
Обманом жить нам, стало быть, с руки. 
Какое небо голубое,
Мы не сторонники разбоя:
На дурака не нужен нож, -
Ему с три короба наврёшь
И делай с ним, что хошь!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ненавижу этот тупорылый фильм, а главному герою с его противным голосом и олигофренской наружностью всегда хотел кирпичом в лицо закатать.

----------


## Lampada

> Ненавижу этот тупорылый фильм, а главному герою с его противным голосом и олигофренской наружностью всегда хотел кирпичом в лицо закатать.

 Ну и шуточки у тебя.   ::

----------


## Lampada

*Поле чудес* 
Не прячьте ваши денежки по банкам и углам.
Несите ваши денежки, иначе быть беде.
И в полночь ваши денежки заройте в землю там.
И в полночь ваши денежки заройте в землю где? - 
Припев: 
Не горы не овраги и не лес,
Не океан без дна и берегов,
А поле, поле, поле, поле чудес,
Поле чудес, в стране дураков. 
Крекс-пекс-фекс... 
Полейте хорошенечко, советуем мы вам.
И вырастут ветвистые деревья в темноте.
И вместо листьев денежки засеребрятся там.
И вместо листьев денежки зазолотятся где? - 
Припев.

----------


## Rtyom

> Золотой ключик, или Приключения Буратино

 А иначе смысл названия другой

----------


## Lampada

*Приключения Буратино*

----------


## Lampada

*Приключения Буратино**тексты песен* Стихи Булата Окуджавы, Юрия Энтина. 
Буратино (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
Кто доброй сказкой входит в дом?
Кто с детства каждому знаком?
Кто не учёный, не поэт,
А покорил весь белый свет,
Кого повсюду узнают,
Скажите, как его зовут?  
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино!  
На голове его колпак, 
Но околпачен будет враг, 
Злодеям он покажет нос 
И рассмешит друзей до слез, 
Он очень скоро будет тут, 
Скажите, как его зовут? 
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино!  
Он окружён людской молвой, 
Он не игрушка - он живой! 
В его руках от счастья ключ, 
И потому он так везуч, 
Все песенки о нём поют, 
Скажите, как его зовут!  
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино! 
Песня Дуремара (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
О птичках поёт птицелов,
О рыбках поёт рыболов,
А я пиявках пою,
За денежки их продаю! 
Принимаются заявки 
На лечебные пиявки 
От бронхита, тонзилита, 
От печёнки, селезёнки, 
От полипа и от гриппа 
Помогут вот эти козявочки -
Мои дорогие, мои дорогие, 
Весьма дорогие пиявочки.  
Припев: 
Но от жадности, ква-ква, 
И от скупости, 
И от подлости, ква-ква, 
И от глупости, 
И ещё от хвастовства, 
Ква-ква-ква да ква-ква-ква, 
Не поможет твой товар, 
Злой противный Дуремар.  
Поёт о цветах цветовод, 
О пчёлках поёт пчеловод, 
А я пиявках пою,
За денежки их продаю! 
Ликвидируют пиявки 
И прыщи и бородавки. 
От икоты и зевоты, 
Ожиренья, облысенья, 
Слепоты и глухоты 
Помогут вот эти козявочки - 
Мои дорогие, мои дорогие, 
Весьма дорогие пиявочки! 
Припев.
Но от жадности, ква-ква, 
И от скупости, 
И от подлости, ква-ква, 
И от глупости, 
И ещё от хвастовства, 
Ква-ква-ква да ква-ква-ква, 
Не поможет твой товар, 
Злой противный Дуремар. 
Песня Карабаса-Барабаса (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы) 
Считайте меня подлым - 
Да! Я готов на подлости! 
Эх! Я готов на подлости! 
Ух! Я готов на подлости! 
Но лишь бы в потасовке 
Хватило бы мне бодрости, 
Но лишь бы в потасовке 
Хватило бы мне бодрости, 
Хватило бы мне бодрости, 
Хватило бы мне бодрости!  
Зовёте меня гадким? 
Да! Я готов на гадости! 
Эх! Я готов на гадости! 
Ух! Я готов на гадости! 
Но лишь бы всё захапать 
К своей великой радости, 
Но лишь бы всё захапать 
К своей великой радости, 
К своей великой радости, 
К своей великой радости!  
Плевать на унижения - 
Да! Я готов унизиться! 
Эх! Я готов унизиться! 
Ух! Я готов унизиться! 
Но лишь бы к сладкой цели 
Хоть чуточку приблизиться, 
Но лишь бы к сладкой цели 
Хоть чуточку приблизиться, 
Хоть чуточку приблизиться, 
Хоть чуточку приблизиться! 
Песня Кота и Лисы (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы) 
Лап то бу ди дубудай,
Лап то бу ди дубудай,
Лап то бу ди дубудай
Лай лай лай, лай лай лай, 
Лай лай лай лалалалалала...  
Пока живут на свете хвастуны,
Мы прославлять судьбу свою должны.  
Какое небо голубое,
Мы не сторонники разбоя:
На хвастуна не нужен нож, 
Ему немножко подпоёшь 
И делай с ним, что хошь.  
Покуда живы жадины вокруг, 
Удачи мы не выпустим из рук.  
Какое небо голубое, 
Мы не сторонники разбоя: 
На жадину не нужен нож, - 
Ему покажешь медный грош 
И делай с ним, что хошь!  
Покуда есть на свете дураки, 
Обманом жить нам, стало быть, с руки. 
Какое небо голубое, 
Мы не сторонники разбоя: 
На дурака не нужен нож, - 
Ему с три короба наврёшь - 
И делай с ним, что хошь! 
Песня кукол (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
Карабаса страшный бас 
И страшные гримасы. 
Страшней, чем этот Карабас, 
Не сыщешь Барабаса.  
Припев: 
Тише, тише... Что он прячет? 
Если прячет, это значит - 
Тайну прячет он от нас.  
Тише, тише... 
Осторожно! 
Догадаться невозможно, 
Что скрывает Карабас.  
Припев.
Тише, тише... Что он прячет? 
Если прячет, это значит - 
Тайну прячет он от нас. 
Песня Папы Карло (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы) 
Из пахучих завитушек, стружек и колечек, 
Мне помощником под старость и на радость вам 
Скоро-скоро деревянный выйдет человечек, 
Будет с кем мне под шарманку топать по дворам.  
Вот уже почти готов он - добрый человечек, 
Я вложу в него надежду и одежду дам, 
Он спасёт нас от печали, от нужды излечит, 
Будет с кем мне под шарманку топать по дворам. 
Песня пауков и Буратино (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
Детям глупым, непослушным - 
Место лишь в чулане душном. 
По заслугам получают 
Те, кто сорятся, кричат.  
Припев: 
- Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
- Поучаем, поучаем ... 
- Поучайте лучше ваших паучат!  
Ай, глупы, как пробки, дети, 
Их затягивают в сети. 
Там и жизнь они кончают - 
Им не вырваться назад.  
Припев.
- Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
- Поучаем, поучаем ... 
- Поучайте лучше ваших паучат! 
Песня пауков и Буратино (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
Детям глупым, непослушным - 
Место лишь в чулане душном. 
По заслугам получают 
Те, кто сорятся, кричат.  
Припев: 
- Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
- Поучаем, поучаем ... 
- Поучайте лучше ваших паучат!  
Ай, глупы, как пробки, дети, 
Их затягивают в сети. 
Там и жизнь они кончают - 
Им не вырваться назад.  
Припев.
- Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
Надоело! Поучают, поучают! 
- Поучаем, поучаем ... 
- Поучайте лучше ваших паучат! 
Песня Пьеро (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы) 
Поздней ночью в небе одна
Так соблазнительно светит Луна 
И я б хотел для Вас с небес 
Её достать, 
Но как мне быть, -
Ведь ночью нужно спать? 
Припев:
Не нужна мне малина, 
Не страшна мне ангина, 
Не боюсь я вообще ничего! 
Лишь бы только Мальвина, 
Лишь бы только Мальвина, 
Лишь бы только Мальвина 
Обожала меня одного. 
Утром на зорьке ранней порой 
Солнышко низко висит над землей 
И я б хотел для Вас с небес 
Его достать, 
Но как мне быть, - 
Ведь утром трудно встать? 
Припев.
Не нужна мне малина, 
Не страшна мне ангина, 
Не боюсь я вообще ничего! 
Лишь бы только Мальвина, 
Лишь бы только Мальвина, 
Лишь бы только Мальвина 
Обожала меня одного. 
Песня фонарщиков (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы) 
Мы люди неплохие.
Чуть вечер, мы в пути. 
Фонарщики лихие, 
Волшебники почти.  
Припев:
Шагаем вслед, вслед, вслед, 
Туда, где тень, тень, тень. 
Да будет свет, свет, свет. 
Как будто день, день, день.  
Мы не играем в прятки. 
С полночной тьмой, о нет. 
Все тайны и загадки 
Пожалуйте на свет.  
Припев.
Шагаем вслед, вслед, вслед, 
Туда, где тень, тень, тень. 
Да будет свет, свет, свет. 
Как будто день, день, день. 
Поле Чудес (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы) 
Не прячьте ваши денежки по банкам и углам. 
Несите ваши денежки, иначе быть беде. 
И в полночь ваши денежки заройте в землю там.
И в полночь ваши денежки заройте в землю где? -  
Припев: 
Не горы не овраги и не лес, 
Не океан без дна и берегов, 
А поле, поле, поле, поле чудес, 
Поле чудес, в стране дураков. 
Крекс-пекс-фекс..  
Полейте хорошенечко, советуем мы вам. 
И вырастут ветвистые деревья в темноте. 
И вместо листьев денежки засеребрятся там. 
И вместо листьев денежки зазолотятся где? -  
Припев.
Не горы не овраги и не лес, 
Не океан без дна и берегов, 
А поле, поле, поле, поле чудес, 
Поле чудес, в стране дураков. 
Крекс-пекс-фекс.. 
Романс Тортиллы (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
Затянулась буpой тиной
Гладь стаpинного пpуда...
Ах, была как Буpатино
Я когда-то молода.
Был беспечным и наивным
Чеpепахи юной взгляд,
Всё вокpуг казалось дивным
Тpиста лет тому назад.  
Юный дpуг, всегда будь юным,
Ты взpослеть не тоpопись,
Будь весёлым, деpзким, шумным,
Дpаться надо - так деpись!
Hикогда не знай покоя,
Плачь и смейся невпопад,
Я сама была такою
Тpиста лет тому назад. 
Финальная песня (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Ю.Энтина) 
- Я убедился нынче сам, 
Что надо верить чудесам. 
Понять всё это мне помог 
Один веселый паренёк. 
Ребята, не сочтя за труд, 
Скажите, как его зовут?  
Припев: 
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино!  
- Есть у меня теперь сынок. 
Я буду с ним не очень строг. 
Он из полена вдруг возник - 
Великий юный озорник. 
Таких, как он, повсюду ждут. 
Скажите, как его зовут?  
Припев. 
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино!  
- Свободу куклам он принёс. 
Ему отныне предан пёс. 
- Ах, не опишет и перо, 
Какой восторг в груди Пьеро. 
- И всё же, он - великий плут. 
Скажите, как его зовут?  
Припев. 
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино!  
- И Дуремар, и Карабас 
Мной одурачены не раз. 
Лиса хитра и кот-прохвост, 
Но ведь и я не так-то прост,
Недаром обо мне поют. 
Все знают, что меня зовут:  
Припев. Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! 
Буратино!  
Бу! Ра! Ти! Но! Бу! Ра! Ти! Но!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2281.11 
Поёт Булат Окуджава   *Поле Чудес* (муз. А.Рыбникова, сл. Б.Окуджавы)  Не прячьте ваши денежки по банкам и углам.  Несите ваши денежки, иначе быть беде.  И в полночь ваши денежки заройте в землю там. И в полночь ваши денежки заройте в землю где? -   Припев:  Не горы, не овраги и не лес,  Не океан без дна и берегов,  А поле, поле, поле, поле чудес,  Поле чудес, в стране дураков.   Полейте хорошенечко, советуем мы вам.  И вырастут ветвистые деревья в темноте.  И вместо листьев денежки засеребрятся там.  И вместо листьев денежки зазолотятся где? -   Припев. Не горы, не овраги и не лес,  Не океан без дна и берегов,  А поле, поле, поле, поле чудес,  Поле чудес, в стране дураков.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2281.12*   
Песня протеста Буратино*
                  Булат Окуджава  
Какой несчастный случай
Завел меня в туман?
К Мальвине приставучей
Попался я в капкан. 
Все арифметики ее,
И все грамматики ее,
Меня замучили и портят
Настроение мое! 
Не буду умываться
Водою леденой, —
Пускай меня боятся,
Обходят стороной. 
Все умывальники ее,
И утиральники ее,
Меня замучили и портят
Настроение мое! 
Ах-ах, какие страсти!
Невежлив я, так что-ж?
Из всяких ваших "здрассте"
Рубашки не сошьешь! 
Все эти "цирлихи" ее,
И все "манирлихи" ее,
Меня замучили и портят
Настроение мое!

----------

